# Best fish for feeder tank?



## tipopiola (May 9, 2003)

Hey guys-
Just wondering what you all think about having your own feeder tank. I knnow a lot of you have a seperate tank to put your feeders in for a while before you put them in with your p's, but do any of you breed your own feeders? I go through quite a few feeders and was thinking about whether or not it would be worth it to set up a seperate tank for feeders. What would be the best kind of fish to breed? I've heard of people using molly's cichlids, and of course goldfish. I don't have any experience with breeding/husbandry so I'm asking you all what you think







. Thanks a bunch, Tipopiola


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i think it is stupid to do because they will be so small for along time and they would not even full up your piranha's if you fed them a hundred!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to feeding*


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

from what I hear, convicts will breed in a dirty puddle. once you get started i suppose its a pretty easy and very inexpensive (not to mention healthy) way to obtain feeder fish.

~Will.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i bred convicts for feeder use. bad idea. you would probally need 10 tanks with 10 pairs just to keep them fed. 1 pair is only gonna feed them once a month.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

im using convicts for feeders, its slow, but thats once a month i dont have to drive to the FS


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

true that


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i still think they wont breed enought to feed a guppy much less a piranha!!


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

Talking of guppies, breeding cheap livebearers is your best bet, (guppies, platies) and once you have fish of all different sizes start feeding the parents...


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

I breed gold fish in a bathtub you would need a few matur gold fish and then itl probly take 1-3 months to have a steddy flow. I also breed tuns of fance guppys its so fun to throw 50-100 of em in and watch the p's eat em up


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Feeders only cost like 6 cents.... I am a poor college kid with a house payment and i can even afford them.


----------

